# Gentoo Impazzita [SOLVED]

## m_wakko

Ciao a tutti, premetto che fino a ieri funzionava tutto benissimo....

All'improvviso (avevo appena fatto l'emerge di "dhcpcd" e "openvpn" ma non li avevo ancora lanciati....non so se centra...)

la mia gentoo ha data fuori di matto, al primo riavvio ho rilevato le seguenti anomalia:

1) Mi chiedeva (ad ogni avvio) di eseguire il chkfs della root e mi chiedeva se volevo continuare visto che il fs era montato  e poteva causare grossi danni

2) "Loading snd-card-0" ... FATAL -> snd_*** not found... (però in kde l'audio va benone)

3) Mi dava strani messaggi sulla rete che non ricordo

4) In modalità console sapete che c'è "nomepc.dominio" prima me lo dava ore "nomepc.none"

5) altro...

Dopo mille "no" ho risposto sì al punto uno ed ho ricevuto un mesg sul ripristino del journal (uso ext3). All'avvio seguente la domanda si riproponeva...

Visto i punti 1 e 2 ho pensato magari che ci potevano essere stati problemi sul fs proprio in "/lib/modules", quindi ho ricompilato il kernel...

Ora i problemi rimasti sono 2) e 4)

Questo non mi darebbe grossi problemi se non fosse per il fatto che non mi va più la rete.

All'avvio parte "net.lo" e "net.eth0" (net.ppp non lo faccio partire all'avvio) e non mi da nessun messaggio di errore. "ifconfig" presenta le due interfaccie con i settaggi corretti, un "route -n" mi restituisce che il gw di default è corretto,

però non riesco a pingare neppure fino al router (ne agli altri pc della rete interna), non parliamo poi di uscire su internet. Il problema non è del cavo o cose del genere perxhé sullo stesso pc con windows esce tranquillo.

Fino l'altro giorno anche con gentoo....ci ho fatto l'installazione...

Per configurare la rete uso il file "/etc/conf.d/net". 

Avevo fatto un piccolo script per stoppare la rete cambiare il file appena menzionato e farla ripartire (per agevolare il passaggio da ip statico (qui), ad dhcp con openvpn (in un altro posto)).

Cmq non so proprio cosa pensare...se provo a pingare semplicemente il router mi dice host Unrechable (o qlc del genere...  :Smile: )

Che posso fare? Qualche idea?

[SOLUZIONE: Grazie a questo 3d sono riuscito a mettere a posto il tutto.]

Inizialmente mi si era incasinato il pacchetto "baselayout" è bastato reinstallarlo

Per la scheda di rete, ho scoperto che l'interfaccia eth0 riguardava la porta firewire.

E' bastato eseguire i seguenti passi per risolvere:

```

ln -sf /etc/init.d/net.lo /etc/init.d/net.eth1

rc-update del net.eth0

rc-update add net.eth1 boot

nano -w /etc/conf.d/net

#Sostituire in questo file tutte le occorrenze di "eth0" con quelle di "eth1"

reboot 

```

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Ipotizzo (leggi: non prender per oro colato quel che ti dico):

- Il Disco si è danneggiato

- ergo il FS che giace sul disco, s'è danneggiato [da cui gli errori di ext3]

- ergo si son foppati dei file, tra cui magari qualche eseguibile o file di conf della rete [da cui la rete assente]

Cosa fare:

- BACKUP IMMEDIATO DI TUTTO QUELLO CHE HAI SUL DISCO [se possibile non bootando dal disco in questione ma attaccandolo ad un altro PC sano]

- una volta che i dati sono stati salvati, usando glismartmontools cerca di capire se è davvero il disco che ti sta abbandonando qui trovi una guida su come usarli. Ti suggerisco di usare un liveCD tipo SysRescCD. Questo LiveCD basato su Gentoo è pensato apposta per l'indagine ed il ripristino dei dati su Dischi Danneggiati e contiene già gli smartmontools, così che non li devi installare tu. Una caratteristica molto importante quando si fanno questo genere di lavori è quella di montare il meno possibile la partizione o il disco in questione, per evitare danni ulteriori.

In bocca al lupo   :Wink: 

----------

## m_wakko

... spero che proprio non sia questo il problema... ho appena acceso un mutuo per prendere il disco nuovo per  il portatile....  :Crying or Very sad: 

Magari qualche impostazione di hdparm? (Uso quelle definite safe nel handbook)

E' successo varie volte che il sistema mi si sia spento di colpo a causa di una batteria scarica.

Potrebbe essere questo il problema?

In questo caso cosa mi consigli? Reinstallare completamente tutta la distro o si può fare qualcosa di meno distruttivo?

Grazie, ciao!

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *m_wakko wrote:*   

> Magari qualche impostazione di hdparm?

 

Possibile , se sono aggressive

 *m_wakko wrote:*   

> (Uso quelle definite safe nel handbook)

 

Uhm allora tenderei ad escluderlo

 *m_wakko wrote:*   

> 
> 
> E' successo varie volte che il sistema mi si sia spento di colpo a causa di una batteria scarica.Potrebbe essere questo il problema?

 

più che il problema direi la possibile causa del danno

 *m_wakko wrote:*   

> In questo caso cosa mi consigli? Reinstallare completamente tutta la distro o si può fare qualcosa di meno distruttivo?

 

In questo caso cosa? 

prima fai un backup di tutti dati [nella tua home ricordati che spesso son salvati dati , dacci un occhio anche lì]

poi cerchiamo di capire se è il disco che t stà abandonando [usando smartmontools da liveCD e la guida che t ho linkato]

infine si decide. Prova eventualmente a vedere se sul sito del produttore del tuo disco ci sono utiliy per stabilire la salute del disco.

----------

## Josuke

secondo me è il risultato du un upgrade di baselayout tutto qui....ho avutolo stesso problema tempo fa

----------

## .:deadhead:.

posta l'output di 

```
genlop --list --date K days ago
```

 dove k è da quanti giorni+1 si verificano i malfunzionamenti. Se nn hai installato genlop, vai a leggere il file 

```
/var/log/emerge.log
```

 ed estrapola le medesime informazioni. L'obiettivo è di trovare eventuali pacchetti che potrebbero aver causato i danni. Sempre che non sia a + basso livello il problema.

----------

## m_wakko

Scusate il ritardo ma sono riuscito solo ora a scaricare il livecd.

Ora provo cmq a fare un controllino seguendo la guida che mi hai linkato.

In che senso  *Quote:*   

> secondo me è il risultato du un upgrade di baselayout tutto qui....ho avutolo stesso problema tempo fa

 

Cioè...come lo risolvo? 

 *Quote:*   

> In questo caso cosa mi consigli?

 

Scusate ma l'italiano non è il mio forte!

Cmq intendevo:

Se non è un problema fisico del disco ma del filesystem cosa mi consigli?

Ora faccio delle prove e poi vediamo.

Grazie, ciao.

----------

## m_wakko

Ok, ho fatto i vari controlli con "smartmontools".

in particolare con il flag "-h" mi ha restituito "Passed".

Tutti gli altri test suggeriti hanno dato delle risposte che nell'howto equivalevano a dire ... buono.

A questo punto posso sperare che il disco stia bene!?  :Very Happy: 

Per quanto riguarda la lettura del file /var/log/emerge.log (non ho installato genlop) mi sembra di non vedere nessuna anomalia. Ogni "record installazione" termina con un "...Succeful...".

Ho dato una guardata a tutto il file, soffermandomi particolarmente sull'ultima parte e sui giorni in cui è cominciato il problema. non ho trovato niente.

C'è qualche messaggio (o pattern) in particolare che dovrei cercare?

----------

## Josuke

semplicemente dovresti passare alla versione di  baselayout che avevi prima mettendo in masked quella che hai ora

----------

## m_wakko

Mhhh...

non capisco molto bene. 

Il pacchetto baselayout, cosa "mi rappresenta" (oltre a ciò che ispira il nome)?

Cioè, perché dovrei usare una versione più vecchia (non sto facendo polemica)? Non sto dicendo che in questo ci sia niente di male, ma almeno vorrei capire il perché. 

Ad esempio per i driver nvidia sono costretto a mantenere i driver vecchi se voglio usare xorg+composite con kde, perché c'è un bug in tutte le sucessive versioni.

Se cmq questa fosse la soluzione definitiva (ho visto un attimo fa che la versione baselayout installata non è l'ultima disponibile, magari un aggiornamento....) come dovrei procedere?

Basta un 

```
emerge unmerge baselayout

emerge "=sys-apps/baselayout.???"
```

Come scopro che versione devo usare?

Per mascherare il pacchetto basta aggiungere il suo nome al file dei pacchetti maskerati?

Grazie a tutti  per le info.

----------

## Ic3M4n

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> emerge =sys-apps/baselayout.???
> ```
> ...

 

basta questo, infatti in caso di compilazione terminata a buon fine toglie direttamente l'altra. 

se tu facessi il contrario "potresti" correre il rischio di non avere il baselayout installato per un po'...

è un po' come emergere python disintallando prima quello vecchio e poi mettendo quello nuovo. capisci bene che emerge non funzionerebbe... essendo scritto tutto portage in python.

----------

## m_wakko

Ok, ho capito. Domani vedrò come operare sul paziente.

Giusto per curiosità...i servizi net.lo e net.eth0 voi li fate partire all'avvio?

Mi sembra che all'inizio avessi solo net.eth0. Però avevo problemi di "velocità" con kde.

Poi ho fatto partire al boot anche net.lo ed ho risolto.

Non è che è questo a creare problemi con la rete? 

A questo si aggiunge un un problema con net.ppp0, ma per questo credo aprirò un altro topic...

----------

## m_wakko

Ho aggiornato il baselayout all'ultimo disponibile.

Ora non ricevo nessun tipo di messaggio di errore all'avvio.

Anche il messaggio di alsa è scoparso dopo aver dato un 

```
alsaconf
```

 (Prima di aggiornare il baselayout non era servito)

Il problema ora rimane la rete.

Se provo a fare un ping a me stesso (192.168.0.123) questo funziona. Se provo a pingare il router o qualunque altro pc della mia rete ricevo il messaggio 

```
destination host unreachable
```

.

Ifconfig mi  mostra come la scheda di rete sia correttamente configurata. Inoltre visualizza anche l'interfaccio lo.

Nei servizi all'avvio ho messo "net.lo" al "boot"  mentre "net.eth0" al "default" (spostarlo al boot non cambia la situazione).

Una cosa strana... E' normale che /etc/init.d/net.eth0 sia un link a /etc/init.d/net.lo ? 

Help?! Qualcuno ha già riscontrato queste anomalie?

----------

## Giambo

 *m_wakko wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Se provo a fare un ping a me stesso (192.168.0.123) questo funziona. Se provo a pingare il router o qualunque altro pc della mia rete ricevo il messaggio 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Strano ... Non hai nessun Firewall, immagino. Problemi di netmask ? O problemi di routing ? O problemi di cavo di rete  :Smile:  ?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Una cosa strana... E' normale che /etc/init.d/net.eth0 sia un link a /etc/init.d/net.lo ? 
> 
> 

 

```

tamino ~ # ls -lah /etc/init.d/net.eth0

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 6 Aug 25 21:01 /etc/init.d/net.eth0 -> net.lo

```

Si. e' giusto  :Smile: 

----------

## m_wakko

 *Quote:*   

> Strano ... Non hai nessun Firewall, immagino. Problemi di netmask ? O problemi di routing ? O problemi di cavo di rete

 

Non ho nessun Firewall (o quanto meno non ho mai richiesto espressamente di installarlo...).

Il cavo è a posto (riavviando con windows mi funziona tutto perfettamante...nei limiti del possibile chiaramente   :Laughing:  )

Problemi di routing?  In che senso? 

Un 

```
route -n
```

 mi restituisce 

```

Destination     Gateway               Genmask             Iface

192.168.0.0     0.0.0.0                 255.255.255.0      eth0

127.0.0.0         0.0.0.0                255.0.0.0              lo

0.0.0.0            192.168.0.250      0.0.0.0                 eth0

```

Inoltre un 

```
ifconfig -a 
```

 mi restituisce una fantomatica interfaccia eth1 che un ifconfig normale non mi restituisce.

In /etc/init.d/ non è presente nessun link di nome eth1 (e cmq suppongo che uno se lo debba creare da solo).

Non ho una scheda di rete wireless, solo un winmodem, una pcmcia e un ingresso firewire...

In che senso problema di netmask? Ho impostato 255.255.255.0.

Potrebbe essere un problema di configurazione della scheda? Roba tipo impostazioni 100 Full Duplex etc...?

----------

## makoomba

posta 

```
dmesg | grep eth
```

----------

## m_wakko

Ci sono 2 linee riguardanti eth1394

di cui una dice:

eth1394: eth0: IEEE-1394 IPv4 over 1394 Ethernet (fw-host0)

e una che dice:

eth1: SIS 900 PCI Fast Ethernet at 0x2000, IRQ 5,  [Mac-Adress]

Doh!

Mi sa che ho fatto lo sbaglio che faccio sempre quando installo WinXp:

Configurare la FireWire con i parametri della scheda di rete! Che fesso!

Però è strano che mi veda la scheda di rete come eth1...prima di questa installazione me la vedeva come eth0...magari questa volta ho abiliato il supporto firewire nel kernel....

Quindi ora che faccio:

Io proverei con il fare un link simbolico a /etc/init.d/net.lo chiamato net.eth1...Ma poi che file di configurazione uso?

C'è un solo /etc/conf.d/net...?

Sempre se ho interpretato correttamente il problema!

[PS: makoomba...bella intuizione]

----------

## makoomba

in /etc/conf.d/net c'è la configurazione di tutte le interfacce.

sostitusci eth0 con eth1, crea il link, rc-update e hai finito

----------

## m_wakko

Aspettate un attimo...la legge di murphy ha colpito ancora, dopo l'ultimo riavvio...mi si è sputtanato il fs!

Leggere frasi tipo "filesystem couldn't be fix" fa sempre effetto...

----------

## m_wakko

Ok forse il   :Twisted Evil:   si stava annoiando e si è allontanato.

Ora sembra andare:

Praticamente i passi topici sono stati:

```

ln -sf /etc/init.d/net.lo /etc/init.d/net.eth1

rc-update del net.eth0

rc-update add net.eth1 boot

nano -w /etc/conf.d/net

#Sostituire in questo file tutte le occorrenze di "eth0" con quelle di "eth1"

reboot

```

L'ultimo passo non l'ho ancora fatto (ho paura torni   :Twisted Evil:  ), intanto ho dato:

```

/etc/init.d/net.eth1 restart

```

e tutto funziona correttamente!

Grazie a tutti per il prezioso aiuto.

Ora "taggo" il topic come "Solved" e scrivo le soluzioni nel primo messaggio.

[Che dite prima faccio l'emerge -dup world o prima riavvio?   :Twisted Evil:   :Crying or Very sad:  ]

----------

## m_wakko

Scusate se sto monopolizzando un po' il forum....

Il fatto è che mi sono allontanato per mezz'oretta, e quando sono tornato il portatile che avevo lasciato acceso era spento.

Provo ad avviarlo e sorpresa sorpresa mi da un errore "eth1 does not exist"...   :Twisted Evil: 

"ifconfig -a" ora proprio non lo vede... ho controllato ed il modulo sis900 che usavo è caricato!

Cosa può essere successo? Dove trovo i device eth_?

----------

## m_wakko

Ok, ho risolto....Il problema era che avviavo net.eth1 e nel file di configurazione c'erano le configurazioni dell'interfaccia eth0...

Purtoppo ad ogni riavvio perdo tutte le modifiche fatte al file di configurazione...ma questo è un altro problema che riguarda una strega cattiva ed il mio povero file system...   :Crying or Very sad: 

Ciao a tutti.

----------

